# Navarre Pier 5/27



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Fish of the day...Spanish and Bonita...and saw a few mahi. One was caught that I know of. I should have spent this morning doing nothing but catching bait. This morning was nothing but cigs....no LYs. Later, the LYs showed up and the cigs were gone.

Water was murky green, clearing up some after the tide change. Wind was SW switching to south later. Current was west to east.

Saw 2 Kings today, both in the afternoon . Gary was having his cigar minnows being cut to pieces by some little Spanish, when a smoker king came off the bottom...I'd say between 40 and 50 pounds. It nosed up to the chopped up cig, then turned on a whole cig. Naturally, someone hit it dead between the eyes with a bait and it was gone. Couple of minutes later, a cig got smoked by a smaller king, but still a good fish. Cut right through 40# 7 strand ( note to self...find my 60# and remake leaders).

I'll try, try again next week.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Good report thanks.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Naturally...no Kings yesterday when I fished. Today when I had to run errands... kings. 🤬


----------

